# $10k for a Mendota FV44i Decor?!?!?!?



## marylander (Jul 28, 2019)

Just got a quote in the DC area to install a Mendota FV44i Decor with custom cut surround for about $10k. To be clear, this is a gas heating appliance I'm talking about here. It will not launch rockets into space or even drive me down the street to pickup Chick-fil-a. I've seen quotes from others on this site closer to $4-6k for the same unit. Do you think I should play hard ball and try to haggle down to something reasonable? I just have a strong feeling I'm getting seriously ripped off if I agree to the quoted price.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 29, 2019)

Do you have a breakdown of the estimated Scope of Work? The biggest difference in installers is generally the overhead rate & the money they charge you for their crews...


----------



## marylander (Jul 29, 2019)

Mendota FV44I Nat Décor $3,788.00
Black Porcelain Interior $548.00
Birch Logs $363.00
Custom 4 Sided Flat Surround Panel for Grace Solo/Wide/Narrow $851.00
Grace Solo Black Front $653.00
Liner Kit $675.00
Tax $412
Labor $2000
Shipping $350
Total $9640


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 29, 2019)

How many hours is $2k? Should take about 4 - 5 hours with a two-man crew.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 29, 2019)

Liner kit seems high, but I haven't been on the retail side in a while & I know aluminum jumped in price.


----------



## marylander (Jul 29, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Liner kit seems high, but I haven't been on the retail side in a while & I know aluminum jumped in price.


Thanks for taking a look. Seems Mendotas are just wayyyyy overpriced.

 I just got a quote for a Kozy Heat Roosevelt 34 for $6k total price and I'm going with that.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Aug 17, 2019)

Those are the two opposite ends of the spectrum. Your comparing a Ferrari to a Daihatsu. When you build a fireplace into a wall, do you really want something that will be cheap to get but not necessarily last long or be repairable if it breaks down. Keep in mind, that if something goes wrong with it that isn’t repairable then your talking about tearing a wall down to put another in. I’m not saying buy a mendota, but there is definitely some middle ground you need to look at.


----------

